# BBC documentary "Donor Mum: The Children I've Never Met"



## confused1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you kow if there is any way I can watch the documentary? If yes, how and where?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0146g40

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry I don't but I would also like to see it. Maybe contact the BBC to see if they are repeating it?


Mands


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Did anyone find out anything about this?


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmmm there's this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14714219 which is an interview with the same egg donor.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

